# który vs jaki



## welshy

Hi all,

I was just reading an article and stumbled across the following line:
"'Zasztyletowany Polak na Fulham' - to tylko niektóre z nagłówków, *jakie *pojawiły się w brytyjskich mediach po zabójstwie Polaka.​"

I was just wondering if there was any reason for using 'jakie' instead of 'który" here, or if its just a stylistic choice or if theres a rule which means jakie has to be used in this instance?

thanks for any help


----------



## dreamlike

Hi, Welshy  

Both are equally applicable here. It's a matter of preference, or "a stylistic choice" as you so aptly put it -  I, for one, would go for "któr*e*" (you have to use the plural form, since it's "nagłówk*i*", not "nagłówe*k"*).


----------



## majlo

To me both are equally good.


----------



## LilianaB

Both are equally good in this context. In some other contexts _który_ is often used in relation to quantity and _jaki_ in relation to quality. Which one in a row - _który_, beautiful - _jaki_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

welshy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just reading an article and stumbled across the following line:
> "'Zasztyletowany Polak na Fulham' - to tylko niektóre z nagłówków, *jakie *pojawiły się w brytyjskich mediach po zabójstwie Polaka.​"
> 
> I was just wondering if there was any reason for using 'jakie' instead of 'który" here, or if its just a stylistic choice or if theres a rule which means jakie has to be used in this instance?
> 
> thanks for any help



Both are used in colloquial speech, but only “który” is correct in formal writing. That’s what I learned at school.


----------



## dreamlike

Would you care to provide some explanation, Ben Jamin? I think that both are correct, although "jakie" sounds a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Stardusd

Hi!
When I read them, I feel JAKIE like the english "What", and KTóRY like the english "Which". Który and its variations are strongly selective.
For instance: 
Jakie colory lubisz więcej? 
Który color więcej lubisz z tęczy? ( rainbow).

You'll find some rules in the links of the Polish page top- Tips for learners.
My reply to Welshy #1


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Would you care to provide some explanation, Ben Jamin? I think that both are correct, although "jakie" sounds a bit cumbersome.



What kind of explanation do you ask for?


----------



## dreamlike

If your teacher dismissed "jakie" as inappropriate in formal writing, she or he must have given some reasons. In my experience, both are used widely, be it in formal or informal pieces of writing - although, as I have said before, "jakie" sounds a bit sloppy to me (but it doesn't have to be the case with others). Just as a side note, your memory serves you well if you remember such nuances.


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> If your teacher dismissed "jakie" as inappropriate in formal writing, she or he must have given some reasons. In my experience, both are used widely, be it in formal or informal pieces of writing - although, as I have said before, "jakie" sounds a bit sloppy to me (but it doesn't have to be the case with others). Just as a side note, your memory serves you well if you remember such nuances.


sądzę, że najprościej będzie oprzeć się na znaczeniu tych wyrazów: „który” służy wskazywaniu i wyliczaniu, „jaki” wskazuje określenie, opis; oba zdania są przydawkowe, jednak wydaje mi się, że istnieją zdania w rejestrze formalnym, w których poprawny jest jeden z wyrazów, a drugi nie (albo mniej) bądź odwrotnie. w ten sposób oba wyrazy mogą być poprawne z zastrzeżeniem drobnej różnicy znaczeniowej; nie mniej sądzę, że sam używam tych wyrazów całkowicie wymiennie (w szczególności w mowie). obserwując samo zdanie wydaje mi się, że „jakie” jest być może lepsze stylistycznie z powodu wcześniejszego użycia wyrazu „niektóre”…


----------



## Stardusd

Hi!
'Zasztyletowany Polak na Fulham' - to tylko niektóre z nagłówków, *jakie *pojawiły się w brytyjskich mediach po zabójstwie Polaka.

I don't  know why you are arguiing if the OP with the above text are -Perfect ( my opinion). I have ever had journalists as good  writers, and I don't believe the above text is a translation from an english text, because I consider it good.
'Zasztyletowany Polak na Fulham'- is one of the headlines  the author chose - ( then he used- niektóre- selective) and " Jakie" refers to the other non-mentioned headlines. Who of you would  prefere use które  instead jakie?
It wouldn't sound good>  NIEKTóRE Z NAGŁóWkóW, KTóRE pojawiły......


Dead easy!

​


----------



## dn88

I sense no difference in meaning between the two, although I do feel that "jakie" is a tad less formal. But I'd second what Stardusd said, the "niektóre/które" combination in that sentence would sort of grate on my ears.


----------

